# Holy Mackerel!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Nov 24, 2013)

View media item 271094
Happy Sunday To You Fabulous Smoked Cuties!!!

I smoked whole mackerel today – and thus revealed my “anti-depressant” secret – and which includes a certain SPICE, and so enjoy!

This post is also added to our wine group (in the “Group Section”) and I want people to JOIN IT!!!  (The Winos & Wood Chips Group).

In fact, anyone who joins that group today, will have something VERY NICE happen to them, I guarantee it.

(Even if it’s a fabulous bowel movement – OK, OK, I didn’t mean to be crass and simply wanted to see if anyone is even reading this)???

But REALLY, something nice happens when we do something nice, and I think “coming together” is “nice,” and so please come join the group. Thank you.

OH, and enjoy my breakfast from today, via this video too!!! I’m a thorough eater, as you can see above – my favorite part being the skin!

Cheers and warm wishes, Leah 



EndFragment


----------



## link (Nov 25, 2013)

I sure wish I had a place I could get fresh fish by me because your videos make me want to some some fish (however not at 4 in the morning).

That Mackerel looks fantastic!

Great videos keep them coming.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 25, 2013)

Well thank you so much Link!!!

I do adore fish and the oily ones at that, especially the skin!!!

Meanwhile, since I wake up each day at 3 a.m., and have already had breakfast and coffee etc., I'm pretty awake by four, although I realize that most "normal" people are then just coming through the front door from their grand night out, right?

In any event, here's to everyone on their own best schedule, and to fabulous fish!!! Thank you tons!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Nov 27, 2013)

Loved it ,getting back into yoga so impressed by your flexibility as well.

They are really under rated fish,massive amounts of good oils,tasty but precious types whine about the bones. 

I sometimes do a dish where I put a spicy Asian style rub on them, sort of a Goa vibe that I lifted from Rick Stein. Then char grill them. A driftwood & coconut husk fire on the beach to grill them would be perfect but you cant have everything.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 27, 2013)

:icon_eek:


----------



## venture (Nov 27, 2013)

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you sweet folks! Mackerel is so delicious and yet i do understand that many people won't go near it. (Perhaps I was an alley cat in some previous life)??? Smiles.

In any event, thank you very much Mick! Your driftwood of coconut husk fire etc., sounds downright majestic! Here is to that!!!! Amazing! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Nov 28, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Thank you sweet folks! Mackerel is so delicious and yet i do understand that many people won't go near it. (Perhaps I was an alley cat in some previous life)??? Smiles.
> 
> In any event, thank you very much Mick! Your driftwood of coconut husk fire etc., sounds downright majestic! Here is to that!!!! Amazing! Cheers! - Leah


Its that beach comber ,castaway ,tropics sort of thing. Seafood cooked next to the sea.

I will have to make do with the Weber
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but I will do something thats fitting from my hemisphere. I found my Broome cookbook just now. Broome is way up north & is the home of our pearling industry.Always a melting pot of cultures because of the pearl divers.traders & sailors. Lot of Japanese,Malay,Chinese, Greek Italian,Torres Straights you name it. Very exotic by Aussie standards ,look it up on the map you will see just how far away it is. 

The food is a natural fusion ,sort of Creole without the French
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,I will channel that & do a mackerel char grill, hot & spicy. Give me a few days.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you Mick! I look forward to seeing anything you make, but would love to see the mackerel too indeed!!! Delicious!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 30, 2013)

The mackerel last week was so fantastic that I smoked more today!! Cheers to all! - Leah













DSCF3546.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 30, 2013






Starting with some fresh whole beautiful mackerel...













DSCF3548.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 30, 2013






I gutted those, and mopped them through grapeseed oil, and then smoked them on my mini gas smoker, with hickory chips, for 25 minutes at about 400 degrees.













DSCF3549.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 30, 2013






They were amazing and I picked and snitched while de-boning...













DSCF3551.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 30, 2013






I took the meat and luscious skin (my favorite part) and put it in salad with chopped raw elephant garlic, olive oil, apple cider vinegar, Smoked Chardonnay Sea Salt, and Smoked Paprika...













DSCF3553.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 30, 2013






This was tremendous!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 3, 2013)

Yet another day of delicious and healthful smoked mackerel here - now adding this into my rotation a lot, as you can see - and here is a happy CHEERS to this fine Tuesday! - Leah













DSCF3590.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 3, 2013


















DSCF3591.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 3, 2013


















DSCF3592.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 3, 2013


















DSCF3593.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 3, 2013


















DSCF3595.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 3, 2013


----------



## moikel (Dec 3, 2013)

Great looking plate
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Went looking for some but couldnt find any near me. 

I will get some soon & do my Sri Lankan/Southern Indian  take on them.

They are a great fish that kept poor people alive for centuries around the world.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks Mick! It's heartwarming to know that such a fish kept folk alive! I really love it, especially the skin, and your version sounds exquisite!

Here's to this mid-week and quite magical day! It's a simple/quickie cuttlefish menu over here today. Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 4, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Thanks Mick! It's heartwarming to know that such a fish kept folk alive! I really love it, especially the skin, and your version sounds exquisite!
> 
> Here's to this mid-week and quite magical day! It's a simple/quickie cuttlefish menu over here today. Cheers! - Leah


I have seen so many examples from around the world where it was those little guys,salted,smoked,dried or fresh got the poor through tough times while the rich folk ate cod,halibut,tuna etc. Scotland,Africa,Sri Lanka ,Southern Italy just to name a few. When they were catching them they were catching plenty , & then it was how you preserved them.
I do an old school West African dish with smoked mackerel ,turmeric,chilli,tomato ,black eyed peas & bits. I will stick it on the list.
I think it's great that you do such a wonderful job of promoting them.
Mick


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you Mick!

I am always amazed at the fact that the foods I eat most (octopus, cuttlefish, smelts, snails, conch, whole sardines, mackerel, and your beloved kangaroo too, and/or ostrich steak, elk, etc. - and as raw as possible) just downright horrify the people around my geographical location, and yet I feel they are TRULY missing out!

It's funny how some folk just fear so many foods.

In any event, how lovely to learn of these being staples in the diets of many and for eras on end. I look forward to your next creation, indeed! Cheers! - Leah


----------

